# Thread Name Change



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi,

Can someone rename my log please: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/271980-echos-six-week-ultimate-cutting-log-dnp-clen-t3-sibutramine.html

To - "Echo's Nine Week Cutting Log (DNP, Clen, T3 & Sibutramine)"


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Done.


Thanks buddy


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi can someone change my name its a bit disturbing.

Gorgos would suit me fine.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Judesvinet said:


> Hi can someone change my name its a bit disturbing.
> 
> Gorgos would suit me fine.


You need to contact Admin via the 'Contact Us' link at the bottom of the page for a name change. @Hera


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you dear.


----------

